# App Security



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

This article, http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/29/new-vulnerability-found-in-apps-using-wi-fi/ , specifically mentions Apple's iOS & LinkedIn's app, but refers to "mobile phone apps ". 

How can a smart phone user have significant confidence that an app has a low probability of containing a vulnerability? 

Links in the article cited, above: 

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/24/linkedins-new-mobile-app-called-a-dream-for-attackers/

http://www.bishopfox.com/blog/2013/10/linkedin-intro/

RF123


----------

